# Dutch: Christmas greeting



## Philippa

Hi folks
I wonder if any of you multilingual whizzes can translate my brother's Christmas card from the Netherlands:

Prettige Kerstdagen en een Gelukkig Nieuwjaar

dagen is day??
and a something new year??

Thanks very much and a Happy Christmas to you all!
Philippa


----------



## Whodunit

Philippa said:
			
		

> Prettige Kerstdagen en een Gelukkig Nieuwjaar
> 
> dagen is day??
> and a something new year??



Referring to German - that's really similar - I would translate:

Best holidays and a happy New Year.

The other sentence is too hard for me. Hope a native or a linguistic genius knows more.


----------



## Philippa

whodunit said:
			
		

> Referring to German - that's really similar - I would translate:
> 
> Best holidays and a happy New Year.
> 
> The other sentence is too hard for me. Hope a native or a linguistic genius knows more.



Thanks, whodunit   
What other sentence? I had some guesses underneath, do you mean that?   
Philippa


----------



## Sybil

Philippa, 

"Dag" is "day"
"Dagen" is plural ("days").
"Kerstdagen" means "Christmas"; "Prettig" means "nice, pleasurable", and "Prettige Kerstdagen" simply means "Merry Christmas."

How's that? )


----------



## Philippa

Thanks Sybil!
And Gelukkig is happy, presumably?!

een Gelukkig Nieuwjaar to you!
Philippa


----------



## Sybil

Yes, "gelukkig" is happy. )

Dank je wel. Philippa! ) (Thanks a lot!)
Ook een Gelukkig Nieuwjaar voor jou! (And a Happy New year for you too!) 

Sybil


----------



## Dusty019

Philippa said:
			
		

> Prettige Kerstdagen en een Gelukkig Nieuwjaar


 
Literal translation: Happy Christmas-days and a fourtunate new-year

Equivalent translation is: Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year


----------

